# garbage disposal switch 15 or 20 amp?



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi.. the disposer is on a 20 amp circuit, and has a light switch on wall that controls an outlet under the sink.

I am updating the kitchen so I want to replace the switch color at least... and would like to know if this was or need to be a 20 amp switch, or just regular 15 amp light switch would do?

if so, are there decora style 20 amp switches?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Decora style switches are available with 20 amp ratings. A switch only needs to be rated for the load it controls. Unless your GD draws more than 15 amps a 15 amp witch is fine.


----------

